# dood



## Renlec (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi all, married 20 plus. First marriage


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi!

Check out the active threads and start talking to folks. I'm sure you will have some helpful input.

If you want any input, start a thread in the General Relationship Discussion forum. Tell you story and I'm sure folks will be around to give you all sorts of input.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Dood is newspeak

Druid....
Was one... once.


----------

